# 65' Max Tire Size for 15's



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello, new member here and I have a question, what is the maximum tire size using a 15x7 wheel on the front, and a 15x8 wheel on the back? Also, I would like to know back-spacing as well. Again, for a stock 65 GTO. (Disc brakes in the front, drums in the back)

Thanks! - Randy


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Randy,

I have a '65 with 15" rims, in the front I have 225/60/15's and in the rear I am running 235/60/15's. With this set-up I have no rubbing or scrapping while turning or going over bumps. Originally I had 235/60/15's up front as well, but they rubbed quite a bit. My rims are American Racing, CP200, they have been on the car since 2004, and now the chrome is starting to fade quite a bit. I am presently looking for some Hurst Hustlers, 15" but that is turning out to be very fruitless.

Attached is a pic from last summer season.


----------



## Jeffer (Jan 30, 2021)

Joe'sToy said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> I have a '65 with 15" rims, in the front I have 225/60/15's and in the rear I am running 235/60/15's. With this set-up I have no rubbing or scrapping while turning or going over bumps. Originally I had 235/60/15's up front as well, but they rubbed quite a bit. My rims are American Racing, CP200, they have been on the car since 2004, and now the chrome is starting to fade quite a bit. I am presently looking for some Hurst Hustlers, 15" but that is turning out to be very fruitless.
> 
> Attached is a pic from last summer season.





Joe'sToy said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> I have a '65 with 15" rims, in the front I have 225/60/15's and in the rear I am running 235/60/15's. With this set-up I have no rubbing or scrapping while turning or going over bumps. Originally I had 235/60/15's up front as well, but they rubbed quite a bit. My rims are American Racing, CP200, they have been on the car since 2004, and now the chrome is starting to fade quite a bit. I am presently looking for some Hurst Hustlers, 15" but that is turning out to be very fruitless.
> 
> Attached is a pic from last summer season.


Hey Car looks awesome. Just finishing up my 65 Lemans ragtop the 235/60/15‘s are rubbing on the front. I would like to try 225/60/15 Is your goat converted to disc? Or still drums? I switched to discs on mine Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Jeffer (Jan 30, 2021)

Jeffer said:


> Hey Car looks awesome. Just finishing up my 65 Lemans ragtop the 235/60/15‘s are rubbing on the front. I would like to try 225/60/15 Is your goat converted to disc? Or still drums? I switched to discs on mine Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Jeffer (Jan 30, 2021)

I have 255/60/15 on the rear. 8” rim . I’m a bit worried that the tire may rub with rear passengers and a good bump. May move the 235’s to the back and try the 225’s on the front 7” rim


----------

